# Albury Detailing - Cheshunt Hertfordshire



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

I've been looking for ages for someone - ideally local - to carry out some cosmetic work on my TT. It's only a small family run garage but I'd used Albury Car Repairs for years for servicing on my previous cars and only found out a couple of weeks ago that they had branched out into minor body repairs in November last year under the banner Albury Detailing. I took a good look over a neighbour's black Jaguar XK that they have recently worked on and I thought they were well worth a punt. My car went in this week for four days for various dinks and scrapes to be repaired not to mention some really annoying and very noticeable scratches along the top of the passenger door.
The result. Very impressed indeed. I thought the car had quite a good finish generally until they showed me the paint under some decent lighting which showed up noticeable swirling but the transformation now that it's been detailed is brilliant. The colour looks so much deeper. They even drew my attention to - and ironed out - a few smaller door dinks that I hadn't really noticed initially. The detailing carried out on mine was as follows:-
Dr Beasleys foam wash
Fallout removal with Iron X
Contaminant removal with Angelwax hard clay
Wheels off and cleaned including wheel arches, calipers, etc
1st stage levelling using 3m fast cut plus
2nd stage polishing using 3M ultra fine plus
3rd stage polishing using 3M ultrafina
Last stage protection using Collinite + 2 coats of Carnuba smart wax
Finally tyres dressed and trimmed and all glass cleaned and treated with Rainex.
If you're local to Cheshunt in Hertfordshire they're definitely worth a call as they will sort it all out in one fell swoop. I had read so many conflicting reports about mobile teams that I thought a fixed base garage would be a better bet if I could find one. Give Ryan a call to see what he can do. Their web site is www. albury.detailing.co.uk. Although their web site is not fully up and running yet there are links to Facebook and Twitter pages where you can see some pics and vids of their handywork. Here's a couple of pics of mine after picking her up this afternoon.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice job mate I live in cheshunt will keep a lookout for a bright blue tt


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

KIFOO said:


> Nice job mate I live in cheshunt will keep a lookout for a bright blue tt


The bodyworks so bright. You gotta wear shades 8) 8). But it's going to rain again tomorrow so it's back in the garage again


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking swish, cant wait to get mine done! (no I'm not driving to herts getting an ex no-ricer to do mine)

J
xx


----------

